

Steve Blank's list of the best books for building a startup - wensing
http://www.microsoftstartupzone.com/v2/Blogs/gettingstarted/Lists/Posts/Post.aspx?ID=117&ID=117

======
sblank
Latest version is here: <http://steveblank.com/books-for-startups/> Always
looking for new suggestions/additions.

~~~
wensing
I came across the list while searching for insight on value props (I'm at the
"articulate your value proposition" stage of Four Steps). The end of the story
is I just ordered "Delivering Profitable Value" off Amazon after being blown
away by the first few pages. The idea of focusing on 'resulting experiences'
has me gripped!

